# Get this-I found the fusebox behind shower drywall



## Novice01 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello to all,
               I'm a REAL novice who's blessed with some highly competent friends in carpentry, plumbing & electrical...

For the past 7 years, I've lived in a 20 year old ranch style condo, sharing a common wall with two neighbors....

I DID have the home inspected during the buying process then...

Recenty, I re-started a long ago abandoned 1/2 bath remodeling project....In my typical fashion, the scope of the project quickly expanded to include a complete tear out of everything in the adjoining main bathroom-removed tile, drywall, bathtub, vanity, old linoleum floor-only the toilet remains...

During the demolition portion, I was horrified to find that the fusebox had been installed in between the shower studs!

I'm told this was actually up to code at the time, something that I find disturbing...

Anyway, now I'm worried I'll need to pay to relocate the box...

I've sent an email with my concerns to the contractor who built the place, I'd be surprised to get anything beyond a brief tough-luck-pal type of reply...

I'd sure appreciate anyone's advice & suggestions....I'm planning on biting the bullet and calling a company for a partial inspection and/or an electrician...

Thanks!

Novice01


----------



## Aceinstaller (Apr 2, 2006)

if the wall is gutted, and the box is exposed, you will be required to move it.  This won't be cheap, but I suppose that it is better than taking your "shower of death."


----------



## cabinetsetc (Apr 16, 2006)

I just came across your post. I'm assuming that the panel is on the outer wall of the bathroom with its back to the shower. In this case when you re-drywall and seal the area, you shouldn't have a problem. There should also be a shower or tub surround between the water and the wall. This probably wasn't the best place for it, but not unheard of. If I have missunderstood and it is facing the new shower area it deffinitely has to be moved. I am also assuming that this is your main entry.If that's the case, moving it could become pricey.


----------

